# no signal when switching to other dish



## waleedhk (Jul 1, 2011)

so i have two satellite dish (one for intelsat while other one for asiasat). Whenever i am viewing a channel on intelsat and then switch to other channel which is on asiasat i always end up getting "no signal" message. I have changed the receiver couple of times both give me the same thing- what do u guys think is the problem.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Your switch is probably bad.


----------

